# Anyone following the ISIS situation?



## kazuma78 (Aug 19, 2014)

I know politics are not supposed to be discussed in the forum but I think based on all the recent happenings it spans alittle further than just politics, especially if these people keep pushing things further and further. It just sickens me what these people are doing and I respect people on this forum a lot and what they think so I was just curious what other people might think about the whole situation. If this topic seems like it might be too intense please just delete the posting. I just cant really discuss it with my wife too much because she gets worried when I do, so I thought I might talk about it with people here.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2014)

About 2 months ago, the USAF should have sent a squadron of A-10 Warthogs in to take em out.....
And maybe a few blackhawks just to be safe....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 19, 2014)

It could be mainly to media publicity and how the media intends to portray it but it seems to me like a lot of it has been getting progressively worse.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 19, 2014)

They are doing sickening things to the people over there and the other countries aren't going to get into it until it turns out like World War II and they get attacked also. All it would take is a couple missiles to put that whole operation to a dead stop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yep...but we have sissy boy in the kings throne who is part of the problem....right now....ain't gunna happen


Uh oh....Back on track Marc. 

Awe crap....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 19, 2014)

I really don't know what to believe from the media anymore - journalism and journalistic integrity just seem dead - but what I'm hearing scares the hell out of me. Radicalism, in all forms, seems dramatically on the rise, and I do worry about what that means for the future. We've been cleaning out our inlaws house after my MIL died, and my son and I cleaned out their bomb shelter a month ago. The shelter was built during the cuban missile crisis, and I remember talking with my inlaws about the fear they had at the time. I also remember the stories my grandmother and mother used to tell about blackouts on the coast for fear of German U-boats. I guess I'm saying that the anxiety I have probably isn't all that new - just that most of us now have lived most of our lives in a period of relative peace and comfort (meaning here at home in the US, with a few very obvious exceptions). Even the extreme anxiety immediate post-9/11, if we are to be honest, dissipated relatively quickly. I suspect the next decade or two are not likely to be as carefree, both from within and from outside, and that worries me... more for my kids than myself.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 19, 2014)

unfortunately radicals like that, I believe, will never be content with any situation, even if they get what they demand and will always be there to cause unrest and fear to people both directly and indirectly involved in the situation. Sometimes the best thing to do is to eliminate the threat. One of the problems though is that as evil as some of those people are, they are family to someone and if you kill those people then their families will sometimes join in the radical cause, making it almost endless. Something it seems we faced in the early 2000's. It just sickens me what these guys do to people though. To kill a person is one thing but to behead someone, ESPECIALLY a child or innocent person, with a small knife is an extremely violent, sickening and personal thing. I just don't know how someone could do that to another human being and its disturbing to me. In my own personal opinion people who do things like that shouldn't be allowed to live, much less be loose in society.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2014)

It's really disgusting what they are doing. I can't fathom the horror and shear amount of pain those people have gone through. And no one is stopping them. No one. If you research this you can find it linked to obama. He has been using our money to fund and train them....and congress ok'd it.....

There's a sh#& storm brewing....and it's blow our way.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2014)

Watching Arafat as a kid- if his lips were moving he was lying. Nasty stuff going on- but it has been going on for a long time. Our nation building skills- korea- Vietnam- Iraq- afghanistan- Cuba- well we are consistent- we suck. Spent a trillion dollars and personally We should probably sent it on hookers or some other job creation effort because In my eyes all we have accomplished is equip the bad guys with more modern weapons. We Finance Pakistan and they hate us- of course we bomb whomever we want in their country and wonder why they do not like us. Do not get me wrong- I think radical movements Jihad- isis Hell the extreme right or left in this country are dangerous. But the extremes know the most attention goes to whomever is the loudest and most obnoxious. Solutions?? I am just damn glad I live in nowhere USA because- sooner or later the bastards will be at our door again. Peace- just an illusion that time shall solve.................

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 20, 2014)

The USA needs to quit trying to be the good guys and training them for war and giving them equipment. What ever happen to Vietnam and place like that. That's how you have to fight a war now a days. War is war and it's brutal and these sissy congressman need to get over that somethings and people just aren't good and you can change them.


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 20, 2014)

We need to get some ole fashioned hawks back into leading this country. We had a chance with McCain, but
I don't know who can step up now. Enough with the doves and the wimps, let's get back demonstrating a
respect for human life, and take the steps we need to protect this country and it people. Gone are the days of
fighting an enemy face to face, we are in the nuclear age now. Terror is exactly what those people are trying to
show the world, and we don't react.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 20, 2014)

The thing is we're in a nuclear truce now but we still have plenty big enough missiles that can make out ISIS


----------



## brown down (Aug 20, 2014)

no matter who is in charge of this country or any country for that matter, you will never change there twisted thinking because its controlled by religion! these people have been at war with each other for 2000 years ..we just gave them rifles instead of rocks and sticks. they would be doing so with or without our weapons. they still stone people to death over there for adultery!!! and beheadings seem like a daily event over there! my thoughts on this, get our military back home and on our boarders where in my eyes the real threat exist. think about that, if hundreds and thousands of illegal aliens of all nations can literally walk across carrying drugs, how hard would it be to get a dirty bomb or something twisted like that over the boarder?????

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2014)

This discussion was started on thin ice but I left it because it wasn't politics _per se_. More current events. But there's a fine line between the two. Comments like _"We had a chance with McCain"_ and _"Obama is behind it"_ will no doubt ruffle the feathers of some members who still believe that _"their"_ guy or party or philosophy is the only right one, and once that happens the arguing and bickering will slam into full gear and get the thread shut down. 

If that happens, we'll have to restrict even the current event threads. Discuss the current events but if you can't resist naming actual politicians or parties then please don't get involved. This is first and foremost a barter and woodworking forum. There's countless other forums for discussing politics. Just a friendly reminder. Thanks for your understanding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 8


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry Kevin, thats my fault. I didnt intend to get political, i was just so incredibly disgusted with what people are doing to others that I wanted to see if anyone else was watching the events and see what they thought. I shouldnt have started the thread in the first place.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Sorry Kevin, thats my fault. I didnt intend to get political, i was just so incredibly disgusted with what people are doing to others that I wanted to see if anyone else was watching the events and see what they thought. I shouldnt have started the thread in the first place.



It's okay Josh. I thought you were tactful, and honestly I have done much worse here. Frankly I love to discuss current events and it's a constant tug-of-war for me to open my fat mouth, and refrain from opening my fat mouth. 

But yes I appreciate your concern Josh - I thought it was heartfelt. By "thin ice" I was referring to our collective humanistic propensity to carry such controversial topics further than necessary and expaniding the discussion to include everything and anything. 

I've considered having a _current events_ forum for a while, where this kind of thing could be discussed. I've just always been afraid of the slippery slope. If we do it, it would have to have a battalion of moderators though so it was always covered lol.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Our nation building skills- korea- Vietnam- Iraq- afghanistan- Cuba- well we are consistent- we suck. Spent a trillion dollars and personally We should probably sent it on hookers or some other job creation effort because In my eyes all we have accomplished is equip the bad guys with more modern weapons.


 
This is very true. Thats also where Somali radicals have gotten many of their weapons from. The U.S. has a history of having people we help or fund turn against us, both individuals and countries. I think because of the soup sandwich that the world is in now there is no easy solution.

Edit: Whoops I sent this before I saw your last post.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Edit: Whoops I sent this before I saw your last post.



It's okay - the thread is open. So far so good.


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry Kevin, but I felt the same as Josh, and tended to get a little carried away. I will stay away from
the "thin ice" from now on.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's okay Josh. I thought you were tactful, and honestly I have done much worse here. Frankly I love to discuss current events and it's a constant tug-of-war for me to open my fat mouth, and refrain from opening my fat mouth.
> 
> But yes I appreciate your concern Josh - I thought it was heartfelt. By "thin ice" I was referring to our collective humanistic propensity to carry such controversial topics further than necessary and expaniding the discussion to include everything and anything.
> 
> I've considered having a _current events_ forum for a while, where this kind of thing could be discussed. I've just always been afraid of the slippery slope. If we do it, it would have to have a battalion of moderators though so it was always covered lol.



I used to think Kevin was a little paranoid on this one but no more. Without strict oversight even on very small forums these things get out of control fast. I watch on other forums where politics is not restricted and there is very little usefull woodworking info - just bickering. I think it works if we stay generic and friendly. 
Me I think we lost it once we let lawyers be politicians- the only serving of we the people we get is on a p-latter...........

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 20, 2014)

My thought is, we should have never destabilized that part of the world. It appears they need dictators and kings to keep them in line. When you give them democracy they don't know what to do with it. All this mess started in Afganistan when Russia invaded and we trained and equipped them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 20, 2014)

If that fellow that was just beheaded was an Israeli ISIS would be in for a world of hurt!.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Molokai (Aug 24, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> My thought is, we should have never destabilized that part of the world. It appears they need dictators and kings to keep them in line. When you give them democracy they don't know what to do with it. All this mess started in Afganistan when Russia invaded and we trained and equipped them.


yes, i watch that in that movie, oh yes, Rambo 3 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)

@Barack Hussein Obama ....hey, how'd that golf game go bro?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 24, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> @Barack Hussein Obama ....hey, how'd that golf game go bro?




Alright -I could go pro but I keep getting all these nasty interruptions.............................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## indonesianwood (Sep 24, 2014)

Its booming thread in every news letter and coffeeshop in my neighboorhood at these time..lol
I became part of debate between my friend who anti ISIS vs my friend who pro ISIS.
The point i got, mostly people who pro isis is just religion poser..
They are try reach heaven with Easy way by bomb and missile.
Thats not the point of jihad in my though.
My version of jihad is work hard ,make family living in peace and still communicating with another else and be good boy for parents be good religius.
( but i am not even in one points above.lol)


i am muslim.
But i never support everything like terrorism.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2014)

indonesianwood said:


> Its booming thread in every news letter and coffeeshop in my neighboorhood at these time..lol
> I became part of debate between my friend who anti ISIS vs my friend who pro ISIS.
> The point i got, mostly people who pro isis is just religion poser..
> They are try reach heaven with Easy way by bomb and missile.
> ...



Thanks Arya, interesting to have perspective from on the ground in muslim country. It is too bad that the extremes (minority) get in the news and the regular folks (majority) pay the price for it. Not much different everywhere you go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## indonesianwood (Sep 24, 2014)

Karena nila setitik rusak susu sebelangga.
Thats the most common quote use for descript it was..
When first ever i chat with american i tell my self islam but i am not terrorist.lol.
:-P

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 24, 2014)

indonesianwood said:


> Karena nila setitik rusak susu sebelangga.
> Thats the most common quote use for descript it was..
> When first ever i chat with american i tell my self islam but i am not terrorist.lol.
> :-P



Thank you Google translate, I think we have a similar saying, One bad apple can spoil the whole bunch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 24, 2014)

I have read all these posts twice and all I have to say about it is #($*#^$&#()#^^%!!!(#*)(%%$$$$$.


----------



## SENC (Sep 24, 2014)

indonesianwood said:


> The point i got, mostly people who pro isis is just religion poser..
> They are try reach heaven with Easy way by bomb and missile.


Thanks for posting, Arya. This adds an insight I didn't have - or at least a viewpoint from an angle I didn't have. And I can assure you, as a Christian, that Muslims aren't the only religion that has misguided extremists committing atrocious, despicable acts. I pray for them, just as I pray for the rest of us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I have read all these posts twice and all I have to say about it is #($*#^$&#()#^^%!!!(#*)(%%$$$$$.



I pasted that into translate but it couldn't recognize the language. I think I recognize it and know what it means though, so thanks for not saying it in plain English.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 24, 2014)

You are welcome Kevin.


----------



## Molokai (Sep 25, 2014)

I dont watch mainstream media....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 25, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I dont watch mainstream media....


What's the viewpoint on this from your part of the world, Tom?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 25, 2014)

SENC said:


> What's the viewpoint on this from your part of the world, Tom?


Really dont know, my friends and i dont talk about that, 
only fishing (20 %), 
motorcycles (10 %),
and mostly women (70 %).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 25, 2014)

Actually i needed to go and check online to see whats its all about. I heard something from time to time on TV and newspaper but it didnt caught my attention. So far away from me.
Dont have a opinion so far. Ask me anything from 2000 to 2010 and i will have a opinion. That time i watched all the non mainstream documentaries.....


----------



## SENC (Sep 25, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Really dont know, my friends and i dont talk about that,
> only fishing (20 %),
> motorcycles (10 %),
> and mostly women (70 %).


It is good to focus on the important things!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 25, 2014)

Weird, he didn't allocate any time to woodworking......


----------



## Molokai (Sep 25, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Weird, he didn't allocate any time to woodworking......


I dont have here any wood worker friends. Except maybe @Strider
Others are not so much interested


----------

